# R35 - sideskirts



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

Not sure if CBA and DBA are the same but after ideally a passengers side DBA sideskirt 


Or even better EBA


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

cba and dba are the same


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

I have a pair DBA side skirts for sale, £80 a pair if you like to take them.


----------

